# I'm sorry Cleo



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I remember when I first got you, you were so beautiful, you had such beautiful fins and I though you were a boy at first .. You loved live worms and flaring at everything you saw. I don't know how you got sick, I wish I could have prevented it. I tried and you tried but the dropsy was there and I couldn't make you better.. So, I had to do what was right. I hope you don't hate me for it and I hope you didn't feel any pain. I'm happy you had a good happy life, I'll always miss you and I hope you'll wait with all the others that I lost at the rainbow bridge. I love you sweet girl, goodbye.











Cleo RIP


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

aww RIP Cleo, at least you did what was right.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Fighter. You really did try everything you could, I've never seen anyone try so hard to save a betta. I know Cleo loved you and knew how much you loved her. She doesn't hate you for what you had to do because you were the one who brought her peace finally and you were the last thing she saw, a friendly and familiar and much-loved face. *hugs*


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you, it was very hard choice but I realised that the point had come where I just couldn't do anything. By the end of it she was sitting at the bottom and the only way I could tell she was alive was the movement of her gills, I just couldn't watch her anymore. I feel like I did the right thing but I also feel so guilty! I hope I will never have to do that again..


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*hugs* I know. But you did the right thing. Cleo wouldn't want you to feel guilty, she would want you to remember her frisking along and eating her live worms. And you won't have to do that again. All of your fish will remain healthy and happy because you take good care of them.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I really hope that is true! Thanks Sakura, you have a knack for making me feel better.. Its funny how much impact a fish can have on someone. These bettas are really something huh?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

They are, aren't they? If they weren't so fishy, I'd give 'em all a hug. By the way, how many fish have you had that came with gender identity issues? ;-)


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Its not just fish, we thought Cleo was a boy, Tranny was a girl, Sterling keeps barring up like a girl, one of my female mice was thought to be a boy and the turtle of course.. Hi Handsome is a girl


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: They need to come to you wearing pink or blue, don't they? That's so funny.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Seriously! Than there are issues like my females trying to "do it" with each other or one of them looking preggers.. Its like a pet sitcom!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

More like a soap opera. Your pets are hilarious. I'm not sure if your pets' personalities rubbed off on you or it's the other way around. ;-) I know my veterinarian laughs and says our cats are just fine till we get them and we turn them crazy.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol, I think I pick them if they're crazy. I wont have them any other way!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup, you'd be so bored with a sane fish.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Exactly! What would I do without Peaches' homicidal tendencies or Tranny's insistence on proving that he's a boy! Psst don't tell him but he still has an eggspot, the silly scamp ^^


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

No uh, that's a uh, birthmark, not an eggspot. Yeah, a birthmark. :-D


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yup, you din' see nothin' bub!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm glad to see you "laugh" again. Cleo would want you to be your usual funny self. :-D


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I do feel better actually. I haven't put it out of my mind but the support I get here is so amazing! It makes coping so much easier! I tried to put my mind on other things today too, like rearranging the tanks, spending time with the other pets to feel better and all, really helped! Thank you ♥


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Reading new manga will help too. ;-)


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

What did you do?

I'm so sorry :-( RIP Cleo. Fishy Heaven is where you are with my 1st Goldfish, Goldie and most BELOVED Goldfish, Max. R.I.P. :-(


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I had to put her down because she had gotten too sick and was suffering


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Um...how do you put a fish down?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, the way I did it was the least traumatic method, for me and Cleo.. Clove oil overdose. If you Google it, you'll find many sites explaining it. The grizzliest method is cutting of the head and destroying the brain :/..
People use other methods like freezing, flushing down the toilet, taking it out of water or boiling... These are very inhumane and should not be used...


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh, I heard you can just take it out of water and just let it die like that. Is that a possibility? (I WOULD NEVER DO THAT, I'M JUST ASKING)


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

No actually, that would be one of the most painful ways for the fish to die because even out of the water, the fish remains conscious for a long time. Breathing becomes difficult but the fish doesn't die immediately, body shuts down very slowly. It would be like drowning a human being.


----------



## flowthing13 (Aug 21, 2012)

im so sorry about cleo she seems so innocent and pretty some of these messages have brought me to tears they are just so sad!


----------

